# Ghostscript ****Unable to open the initial device, quitting



## KlaDi (16. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

wenn ich auf der Kommandozeile im Ordner, wo die gswin32c.exe liegt diesen Befehl ausführe:

```
gswin32c -dNOPAUSE -dBATCH -sDEVICE=pdfwrite -sOutputfile=telefon.pdf testpfd.prn
```

Dann bekomme ich diese Fehlermeldung: **** Unable to open the initial device, quitting.

Weiß jemand woran das liegt? Vor ein paar Tagen hat das noch einwandfrei funktioniert. Die testpdf.prn liegt im selben Verzeichnis wie die gswin32c und auch wenn ich es mit anderen Verzeichnissen probiere, kommt diese Fehlermeldung.

gruß klaus.


----------



## deepthroat (16. Oktober 2009)

Hi.

Kann es sein, das du die telefon.pdf Datei noch im Acrobat Reader (o.ä) geöffnet hast? Dann bedeutet die Fehlermeldung, das ghostscript die Datei nicht öffnen konnte.

Gruß


----------



## KlaDi (16. Oktober 2009)

Hi,

nein, der Acrobat Reader ist geschlossen und es läuft auch kein Prozess mehr vom Acrobat Reader. Hab ich extra gecheckt, falls sich da was aufgehangen hat.

gruß klaus.


----------



## deepthroat (16. Oktober 2009)

Versuch doch mal die Datei zu entfernen.

Ist das %TEMP% Verzeichnis vorhanden und darf man da auch schreiben?


----------



## KlaDi (19. Oktober 2009)

Hi,

die Zieldatei existiert noch gar nicht, die soll neu erzeugt werden und in das %TEMP%-Verzeichnis darf geschrieben werden.

gruß klaus.


----------



## deepthroat (19. Oktober 2009)

Was ist die Ausgabe von

```
set tmp
```
?

Gruß

PS: versuchst du evlt. die Datei auf einem Netzwerklaufwerk zu erstellen?


----------



## KlaDi (19. Oktober 2009)

Hi,

die Ausgabe ist:

TMP=C:\DOCUME~1\klaus\LOCALS~1\Temp

Nee, ich versuche zur Zeit die in dem Verzeichnis zu erstellen, in dem auch die gswin32c.exe liegt, also Unter C:\Programme\gs8.62\bin, die testpfd.prn liegt auch in diesem Verzeichnis und in der Kommandozeile habe ich vorher auch in das Verzeichnis gewechselt.

gruß klaus.


----------

